#ubuntu-cy 2011-11-17
<savvas> xairetai :)
#ubuntu-cy 2016-11-17
<pc_magas> Kalispera paides
#ubuntu-cy 2017-11-18
<Shillos> ma eshi etsi kanali?
<Shillos> ego to mono pu 3era itan to cylug
<Shillos> :-)
<Shillos> btw to embedding tu twitter sto site sas fkeni po3o pu to kanoniko je fenete ektos... nekatomeno... saste to lio! :-P
#ubuntu-cy 2017-11-19
<theodotos> OK
